# Converting from old money/new money to euro



## boris (6 Jul 2007)

Would anybody have a formula for converting old money (pounds, shillings and pence) into new money and then into euros.


----------



## purpeller (6 Jul 2007)

There's no macro on their site but useful information and they may be able to tell you where to find one:

Central Bank:
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2007)

By "old money" do you mean pre-decimalisation LSD?
When doing this conversion do you mean to account for inflation? 
Is this just of academic interest or do you actually have _LSD _that you want to exchange for € (is that - as opposed to changing punts - possible?!)?
In nominal terms wasn't an old _Irish _pound just exchanged for a new post-decimalisation punt?


----------



## boris (6 Jul 2007)

That's right.  It's just the change from 240 d's to 100 p's was all that I needed clarified.  Got the answer from here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimalisation#Non_Currency_Cases


----------

